# Study on spay/ neuter in Vizslas



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure if this is new but thought I would share: 

http://leemakennels.com/blog/tag/gonadectomised/

Vizsla specific study on effects of spay and neuter. Definitely making me re think neutering Chase... We did neuter Miles but like the study said, neutering does not seem to have an effect on behavior. Chase has been a much easier dog than Miles was and he is still intact.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

MilesMom...do you happen to have access to the original study?

I have met one of the researchers before a couple times...very nice lady.....I figured i would talk to her and see about getting a copy, but if you had it already that would be convenient..

Thanks
Nate


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

http://news.ucdavis.edu/search/news_detail.lasso?id=10498

I think this is it!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's einspanner's HVF topic with a link to the report:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,17338.msg112482.html#msg112482


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While searching for data banks on dogs, I came across this study. Owning a young dog that has had a sarcoma removed, I'm interested in the DNA mapping that's taking place. Although this study is not a spay/neuter study, it has great potential to help the breed.
http://www.vet.cornell.edu/news/vizsla.cfm


----------

